# [Irish NR] 4x4 Ciaran beahan 35.973 average!



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know how I managed to pull this one off!
[youtubehd]V8pDmXdY-Nc[/youtubehd]
this was the winning average at ABHC!
35.47, (42.73), 36.53, 35.79, (34.98)
thanks Adam for the great weekend.


----------



## giorgi (Sep 4, 2014)

GJ! VERY FAST!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome. Big congratulations.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 4, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8pDmXdY-N
> 
> I can't get the link to work.
> What's your youtube account name?



Ciaran Beahan


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 4, 2014)

giorgi said:


> GJ! VERY FAST!



Thank you!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice! Turning speed is decent. You gotta reduce those pauses and lockups a little but though


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 4, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Nice! Turning speed is decent. You gotta reduce those pauses and lockups a little but though



Thanks! You know I'll have those pauses gone by next comp! 

Note: I think the first solve cross and edges was 12 seconds! So if I didn't have double parity on that solve for all I know it could've been sub 30!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 4, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Nice! Turning speed is decent. You gotta reduce those pauses and lockups a little but though



He beat you in the finals though


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2014)

Yah, but I won sq1, and you didn't. HA.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 4, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Yah, but I won sq1, and you didn't. HA.



LOL, that doesn't even count if he wasn't there!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 5, 2014)

awsome!


Spoiler



ugh tose stickers


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 5, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> awsome!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Thanks! Just so everyone knows, the stickers came like that and I haven't got a spare set!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 6, 2014)

I just realised that the name of the thread is wrong, I've tried to fix it but don't know how. How do I get it fixed?


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 6, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I just realised that the name of the thread is wrong, I've tried to fix it but don't know how. How do I get it fixed?



You'll have to PM a mod

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showgroups.php


----------

